# Milan World Records



## Livestrong (11 Agosto 2012)

Le citazioni famose di milan world, proseguiamo da qui

http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=49362583


----------



## runner (4 Settembre 2013)

che tipo di citazioni?


----------



## Doctore (4 Settembre 2013)

cioe raga quella del milan store è epica.
Postata da Vinz
Risate grasse


----------



## Dexter (4 Settembre 2013)

sarebbe bello se si potessero trasferire qui alcune di quelle citazioni 

(avevo la maglia di boateng come avatar un paio di anni fa   )


----------



## Djici (4 Settembre 2013)

ma solo io non riesco mai a leggere il vecchio milanworld ?


----------



## Doctore (4 Settembre 2013)

ma sta chicca:
" fatelo aprire a me il topic che sono riuscito anche a far morire il cane del mio vicino talmente porto sfiga "
...Ma sto leggendo manoscritti cosi assurdi che è arte pura del cazzeggio.


----------



## Doctore (4 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> che tipo di citazioni?


eccone un altra
''Tanto a voi non vi bananno, è tutto fatto apposta per far bannare me, figurati se da MW bananno Super Lollo, è una colonna portante, infatti è Moderatore giusto? Ah no, nemmeno, eh strano, come mai, manco Moderatore sei? Eppure sei una celebrità...''
Sto Zio avvelenatissimo con superlollo


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se io AD del Milan compro una sedia a 12 milioni di euro per farle fare l'attaccante del Milan, *non vedo perchè i tifosi dovrebbero fischiare la sedia. *Che colpe ha lei poverina? Nessuna! E' fatta per sedersi,non per far gol.



Si parla di Matri ... hahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> eccone un altra
> ''Tanto a voi non vi bananno, è tutto fatto apposta per far bannare me, figurati se da MW bananno Super Lollo, è una colonna portante, infatti è Moderatore giusto? Ah no, nemmeno, eh strano, come mai, manco Moderatore sei? Eppure sei una celebrità...''
> Sto Zio avvelenatissimo con superlollo



InvidiosE


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2014)

Restando in tema Lollo... muoio ogni volta che la rileggo 


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga Shevchenko è un campione enorme, ci farà vincere lo scudetto...con i suoi grandissimi gol, e soprattutto lo amo perchè lo trovo un uomo onesto...e non a caso amo ingerire il suo sperma e spalmarmelo sul petto


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Restando in tema Lollo... muoio ogni volta che la rileggo



Hahahaha ...


----------



## Paolotas (18 Dicembre 2014)

Qualcuno sa per casa in che albergo di Roma alloggiano i giocatori? Perché mi piacerebbe andarli ad incontrare per qualche foto e qualche autografo.. Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Renegade (28 Dicembre 2014)

Cominciamo a riattivare questo Topic che è molto bello e interessante: 

''Secondo me il tuo odio per Pogba supera perfino l'eccitazione di TuttoSport per quest'ultimo.'' - Mefisto94 a O'Animal


----------



## DannySa (28 Dicembre 2014)

Sì ma bocciarello?


----------



## mandraghe (28 Dicembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì ma bocciarello?



Scusate il copia incolla, ma questa è Storia 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



buongiorno ragazzi

come vi ho riportato in precedenza per cesc tutto è filato liscio, a giorni dovrebbe esserci l'annuncio ufficiale,i giornali e gli addetti ai lavori piano piano si stanno avvicinando a quello che vi ho rivelato settimane fa,meglio tardi che mai direi

*ieri ho sentito al telefono carlota fabregas*,e *mi ha riferito che suo fratello è molto contento e felice di venire al milan,*ma inevitabilmente ci ha ponderato molto su perchè stava facendo una scelta di vita importante, un po di dubbi li ha avuti e francamente mi ha detto che da catalano aspettava un proposta del barcà per tornare a giocare a casa,chi non ci avrebbe riflettuto al posto suo,ma da professionista ha dovuto fare una scelta e non poteva non mantenere le promesse date al dottor galliani

parlando con colleghi ed amici catalani ho saputo che difficilmente il barcelona riprende giocatori che hanno fatto uno sgarbo,perchè cesc lo ha fatto quando aveva 16 anni firmando per i gunners,e non è ben visto da molti azionisti importanti,ma per un giocatore come lui questa regola non scritta sarebbe passata in secondo piano,ma il barcà non si
vuole svenare per un ruolo in cui si sentono totalmente coperti dalla prima squadra fino ad arrivare alle giovanili

altra news raiola sta lavorando intensamente per il secondo giocatore che milita in inghilterra,più precisamente un centrocampista tuttofare

ora vi saluto,vi scriverò in questi giorni se avrò altre novità importanti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Scusate il copia incolla, ma questa è Storia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahahahah ci ha infinocchiato per un estate intera, ma alla fine ci siamo divertiti un mondo.


----------



## DannySa (28 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Scusate il copia incolla, ma questa è Storia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il topic del calciomercato quel mesetto lì era infuocato, la gente che gli chiedeva le cose era il top!
Ricordate RossoMilan?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Dicembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il topic del calciomercato quel mesetto lì era infuocato, la gente che gli chiedeva le cose era il top!
> Ricordate RossoMilan?



Oddio non mi riesco a contenere.

Anche se purtroppo al tempo leggevo e basta e ancora non postavo.


----------



## DannySa (28 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oddio non mi riesco a contenere.
> 
> Anche se purtroppo al tempo leggevo e basta e ancora non postavo.



RossoMilan dava le percentuali su tutto


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Dicembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> RossoMilan dava le percentuali su tutto



Ma quante pagine aveva raggiunto quel topic ? 500 ?


----------



## Renegade (29 Dicembre 2014)

Con questa mi ha fatto morire:

*@tifoso evorutto sul ritorno di Fernando Torres all'Atletico Madrid:*
''_Sono felice per lui, __è sempre bello che la salma di un uomo venga seppellita a casa sua.''_


----------



## Renegade (25 Febbraio 2015)

*Sulle parole di Patrick Kluivert ''Voglio allenare il Milan''* 

@hiei87: ''_La buona notizia per te, caro Patrick, è che non sono richieste nè esperienza, nè capacità tattiche e gestionali._
_La cattiva è che per far avverare il tuo sogno devi rinunciare al libero arbitrio e alla tua dignità di essere umano.''_


----------



## hiei87 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sulle parole di Patrick Kluivert ''Voglio allenare il Milan''*
> 
> @hiei87: ''_La buona notizia per te, caro Patrick, è che non sono richieste nè esperienza, nè capacità tattiche e gestionali._
> _La cattiva è che per far avverare il tuo sogno devi rinunciare al libero arbitrio e alla tua dignità di essere umano.''_



Sono onorato!
Dimenticavo un requisito, stavolta fisico: si deve poter entrare nel bagagliaio della macchina di galliani, per ogni evenienza...


----------



## Renegade (2 Maggio 2015)

Sul Black Block disabile:



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> È un eroe,aveva un sacco di borse piene di fumogeni e tutti i suoi compagni andavano da lui per rifornirsi.
> Praticamente aveva scelto una classe di supporto,come in Battlefield


----------



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

*@Tobi: *''Mi dite quali sono le caratteristiche di Soriano?''
*@Bataille risponde:* _''__Ha un carattere indipendente, giocherellone e incline alla caccia. È a proprio agio se gli è possibile passare senza difficoltà dalla casa allo spazio aperto, alternando i due ambienti a proprio piacimento.''_


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

Risposta di [MENTION=972]Aragorn[/MENTION] sul fatto che il Milan abbia il dualismo Montolivo-De Jong per la fascia di capitano:
_''Abbiamo due proprietari, due AD, due capitani, e dei tifosi con due OO così. Al Milan è tutto raddoppiato.''_


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *@Tobi: *''Mi dite quali sono le caratteristiche di Soriano?''
> *@Bataille risponde:* _''__Ha un carattere indipendente, giocherellone e incline alla caccia. È a proprio agio se gli è possibile passare senza difficoltà dalla casa allo spazio aperto, alternando i due ambienti a proprio piacimento.''_


Questa è clamorosa


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questa è clamorosa



Già, ma quella di [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] su Torres secondo me vince questo Topic al momento. .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già, ma quella di [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] su Torres secondo me vince questo Topic al momento. .



Modestamente il mio capolavoro ritengo sia quella di Kaka/Twilight con gente che mi ha risposto seriamente 
se non l'hai letto devi cercarlo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Sulle parole di Patrick Kluivert ''Voglio allenare il Milan''*
> 
> @hiei87: ''_La buona notizia per te, caro Patrick, è che non sono richieste nè esperienza, nè capacità tattiche e gestionali._
> _La cattiva è che per far avverare il tuo sogno devi rinunciare al libero arbitrio e alla tua dignità di essere umano.''_



In effetti si è avverato con Inzaghi


----------



## Hammer (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già, ma quella di [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] su Torres secondo me vince questo Topic al momento. .



Bisognerebbe aprire un sondaggio sulla miglior frase dell'anno


----------



## Butcher (22 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Modestamente il mio capolavoro ritengo sia quella di Kaka/Twilight con gente che mi ha risposto seriamente
> se non l'hai letto devi cercarlo



Posta


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Posta



Il tread era di Il re dell'Est:



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta la testata giornalistica de Il Vero Milanista, *Kakà non avrebbe rinnovato l'iscrizione della figlia Isabella presso una prestigiosa scuola materna milanese*. Dunque appare sempre più probabile un addio al Milan per motivi familiari.



Io risposi:

Confermo, sò tutto da fonti certe, 
Isabella, Bella per gli amici, ha avuto problemi di adattamento a scuola, durante una lite è stata persino morsa da un tale Edward, suo compagno di classe.
Fortunatamente ora ha fatto pace e pare che per l'anno prossimo si voglia iscrivere a tutti i costi in una scuola degli USA nella ridente e balneare cittadina di Forks,
ecco spiegato il trasferimento di Riky negli states e i suoi problemi familiari.

Un utente mi rispose:

Pensa te... Se queste cose capitano a un comune Mortale quasi manco si preoccupano i genitori... Questo addirittura non gli fa cambiare classe o scuola... Ma continente e vita xD


----------



## Butcher (22 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il tread era di Il re dell'Est:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Renegade (25 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] in merito alla qualificazione della Roma nella terza fascia dei gironi di CL:



Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ho fatto una promessa al Tel Aviv e a Zahavi , che se ci facevano andare in 3 fascia , gli andavo a liberare Gerusalemme da solo ( spiace Salah  ) , domani parto augurami buona fortuna


----------



## Renegade (25 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il tread era di Il re dell'Est:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pazzesco, muoio


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2219]Ma che ooh[/MENTION] in merito alla qualificazione della Roma nella terza fascia dei gironi di CL:



Sono onorato di essere stato inserito qui


----------



## Renegade (27 Agosto 2015)

*@Il Re dell'Est su Kucka al Milan*


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> _Mamma mia come siamo ridotti. Presi per la gola da un Kucka qualunque. L'inferno è un augurio troppo bello per Galliani. No. Deve soffrire vedendo Giannino pieno di cibarie e restare fuori in eterno_.


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

*Sulle dichiarazioni di Sarri: ''Non conosco i giocatori che mi prendono. Non conoscevo Chiriches e non conosco Chalobah. Faccio l'allenatore, non seguo i campionati''*



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ottimo! Lunedi mi presento agli allenamenti dicendo che vengo dalla Premier League, tanto Sarri mica se ne accorge






Renegade ha scritto:


> Vengo con te, gli diremo che siamo i gemelli della catapulta.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2015)

Una volta i messaggi dovevano essere scolpiti nella memoria collettiva per finire qui dentro


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Una volta i messaggi dovevano essere scolpiti nella memoria collettiva per finire qui dentro



Sul vecchio forum era molto più semplice che uscissero vere e proprie perle, non c'erano regole, si poteva dire di tutto e di più.
Insulti random, sfoghi continui, l'unico utente di fede non milanista era lollo mentre gli altri che passavano duravano sì e no il tempo di postare una volta ahaha
Diciamo che rispetto ad allora ora è come scrivere sul forum del Papa.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sul vecchio forum era molto più semplice che uscissero vere e proprie perle, non c'erano regole, si poteva dire di tutto e di più.
> Insulti random, sfoghi continui, l'unico utente di fede non milanista era lollo mentre gli altri che passavano duravano sì e no il tempo di postare una volta ahaha
> Diciamo che rispetto ad allora ora è come scrivere sul forum del Papa.


Non era una giungla il vecchio Milanworld. Più libertà sulle parolacce e sugli off topic, quello sì, ma basta... e più cazzeggio.

Io fui bannato per un anno circa, quindi non direi che era così anarchica la situazione


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

*@MissRossonera Sul mancato arrivo di un regista, per l'ennesima volta dal 2001:
*


MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Sarà un'altra annata mediocre, e il prossimo mercato estivo potrebbe essere anche peggio.
> Questo benedetto regista diverrà una leggenda,tipo:"Secoli orsono si narrava che alla rosa mancaste un innesto,un glorioso regista al centro del campo a fungere da faro che illumina la via. Ma nulla più si seppe di questa antica e triste vicenda."


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non era una giungla il vecchio Milanworld. Più libertà sulle parolacce e sugli off topic, quello sì, ma basta... e più cazzeggio.
> 
> *Io fui bannato per un anno circa, quindi non direi che era così anarchica la situazione*



Te bannato per un anno? Sei tra i più mansueti qui, non pensavo avessi un passato da gangstar. Quale fu il tuo reato?


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Te bannato per un anno? Sei tra i più mansueti qui, non pensavo avessi un passato da gangstar. Quale fu il tuo reato?


Chiudiamo qui l'off topic, è meglio


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Chiudiamo qui l'off topic, è meglio



Ok ma dimmi via MP almeno, son curiosissimo dopo la tua confessione


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *@MissRossonera Sul mancato arrivo di un regista, per l'ennesima volta dal 2001:
> *



Onorata.  Ma c'è poco da ridere.


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

*@Magnus_Marcus dal tempio di Zlatan in Hall Of Fame:
*


Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Quanto vorrei essere Ibra per una settimana, vedere come ci si sente, portare la pace nel mondo e toglierla, costruire ponti, esplorare pianeti


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

*Sul Banik Ostrava, squadra che ha costretto i propri calciatori ai lavori forzati causa prestazioni imbarazzanti:
*


Renegade ha scritto:


> Pagherei di tasca mia per vedere Bertolacci, Balotelli, ecc. fare lo stesso.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quanto godrei, starei col pistolino in mano, letteralmente.


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Chiudiamo qui l'off topic, è meglio


Ti hanno proprio trasformato in un agnellino mansueto


----------

